# Game 15: Wolves(8-6) @ Kings(7-9)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*@*






*Date:*Sunday, December 4th
*Time:*8:00 p.m.
*Arena:*Arco Arena
*T.V.:*KSTC
*Wolves Last Game:*W vs Lakers
*Kings Last Game:*L vs Heat
*Last Meeting This Season:*N/A

*Wolves Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Eddie Griffin/Troy Hudson/Rashad McCants

_*VS.*_​

*Kings Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Kenny Thomas/ Fransisco Garcia/Jason Hart 
*
Key Matchup:*

















*Sheefo's Keys To The Game:*This team can have every guy go off on you in their starting lineup. The two guys I think you have to prevent for this team to going off on you is Bibby who is the spark plug and Peja because he is the motor. Other than that, this team is not that deep, not that good defensively, and not that big. We should be able to come in here and nab a win. If possible though, rest the starters as much as possible since we do have a game tomorrow night also.


*Predicition:*W
*Prediction Record:*(7-7)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sacramento Kings board Game Thread:wave: 

vBookie thread:wave:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I can sense KG will win the matchup but most important of all, the recent wins in the Arco Arena. That's good but I want that to last longer after tonight's game.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Game is already underway.

Kandi with 6 early points.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wally World, 10 points in second quarter. Is it going to be a second game in a row for him and will it answer my question?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wolves up by 12 with 31 seconds left in the first half. Wally playing very well, as well as the whole team. I am surprised.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Whew, they nearly blew away their lead to end the half 12 points more like Sheefo said.

Wally- he is continuing his great game Friday into this game. Kandi, well I don't know how to say but more points in the first half seemed.... unreal.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Beating the Kings 26-12 on the boards - glad to see that they recognized that one.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The lone wolf said:


> Beating the Kings 26-12 on the boards - glad to see that they recognized that one.


Yeah, that's the biggest advantage over the Kings. KG has already have 8 boards at the half, I'd love to see that guy's RPG go up to where he usually get in a game in his career.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Interesting game thus far, hopefully we can keep this lead. Go Wolves?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Great to see Ronald Dupree to get some playing time.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

- KG just surpassed his 16,000th points.
- T'Wolves FT is just downright horrible.
- Wally continued to play great.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow we need a field goal. And some inside defense. I would love to see Madsen and McCants/Frahm get into the game here.

BTW, I am noticing a horrible trend in the choice of suit jacket by Case.

Wolbes up by 8.

Make that 11 with a huge 3 by Huddy.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Right now, I don't see the Wolves win without Huddy at this point. He's the most important player besides KG in the crucial situations, IMO. Wally, only if he does well.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Make that 11 with a huge 3 by Huddy.


There went away the no three pointers made in the game. Gotta give that guy a credit.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Man Garnett is probably not going to pass 10 points.. Scary that he has alwasy been in double figures since that San Antonio game where he was ejected, or else his streak would be a lot longer... But Hopefully KG can do something here, he is only 1-11 from the field. This could be a very sad day.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Man Garnett is probably not going to pass 10 points.. Scary that he has alwasy been in double figures since that San Antonio game where he was ejected, or else his streak would be a lot longer... But Hopefully KG can do something here, he is only 1-11 from the field. This could be a very sad day.


I thought it was Utah?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am pretty sure it was against the Spurs since I remember an argument between himself and duncan.


Huge 3 by Jaric though. Wolves up by ten.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Make it 12 with the layup by Szczerbiak


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Wow. KEVIN GARNETT!!!!

He is playing like crap. :curse:

Are the *trade rumors affecting his play?


*


> LA Times - An ESPN Insider said that despite the Pistons' heated denials, they'd offered Rasheed Wallace and Darko Milicic, and that the Knicks had offered the expiring contracts of Antonio Davis and Penny Hardaway, but that Garnett wanted to be a Knick and even made "back-channel" overtures.
> 
> "I would bet money," the Insider source said, "he will be wearing a Knicks' uniform by the end of February."


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

KG needs 1 point to be in double figures.... C mon here.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Man, I'd def. call this a medicore game.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

KG IN DOUBLE FIGURES!!!! Thank god. Big win for the wolves.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Go on streak, KG, like Larry Bird.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Good win by Wally and Troy.

=)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Hassell's fouled out.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Agent K said:


> Man, I'd def. call this a medicore game.



i think this is a tremendous game. You have to consider how this team played defensively and how they managed to score 85 points without our most consistent scorer in KG. Defensively, we shut down really every player on this Kings squad.

Next up Utah.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Utah won today - that's good news cause it's more likely that they will lose tomorrow. :biggrin: 

and we can bank on a nice game from KG since he was kinda crappy tonight


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well kg didnt do n e rebounding in the 2nd half only 2 and 7 points...really not a good night for him...and the game was actually denver of 02 where he didnt score dbl figures they said on there...great team effort tonight


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Flanders said:


> Wow. KEVIN GARNETT!!!!
> 
> He is playing like crap. :curse:
> 
> ...


That's like a month old.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I was quite positive that it was against SA but the announcers said Denver... I still don't believe it.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

It was Denver.

February 4, 2002 - http://www.nba.com/games/20020204/MINSAS/boxscore.html
April 17, 2002 - http://www.nba.com/games/20020417/DENMIN/boxscore.html


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

socco said:


> That's like a month old.


Yeah, but only until today that the article was published on the front page of RealGM.com. Those guys are wacky over there, but they have in the published reliable articles/sources. Especially the front cover story of their website. Sure, they may have proposed a few offers, but it's not like the deals are likely to happen...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Flanders said:


> Yeah, but only until today that the article was published on the front page of RealGM.com. Those guys are wacky over there, but they have in the published reliable articles/sources. Especially the front cover story of their website. Sure, they may have proposed a few offers, but it's not like the deals are likely to happen...


And what do you know, it's not even on their wiretap any more.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congrats guys! Good win! :cheers:


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

socco said:


> And what do you know, it's not even on their wiretap any more.


Umm....yeah....

Because there is a little something called updating a website. If they leave something on their front page for 10 years...you and I know that nobody will visit the website. Chill out.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Flanders said:


> Umm....yeah....
> 
> Because there is a little something called updating a website. If they leave something on their front page for 10 years...you and I know that nobody will visit the website. Chill out.


If it was that big of a deal it would've been on the Wiretap for more than one day. It's a crappy story by a writer who is a month behind the times and is just catching on to a story. You shouldn't put any stock into that article, it's nothing new and nothing of substance. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice road win in Sacramento. KG had an off night, but the whole team contributed and held the Kings under 80 points.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

socco said:


> It was Denver.
> 
> February 4, 2002 - http://www.nba.com/games/20020204/MINSAS/boxscore.html
> April 17, 2002 - http://www.nba.com/games/20020417/DENMIN/boxscore.html




cool thanks...kg only played 23 minutes in those games? i know he got ejected in SA but what about denver?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

moss_is_1 said:


> cool thanks...kg only played 23 minutes in those games? i know he got ejected in SA but what about denver?


It was the last game of the season, and I think it had no effect on the playoff seeding, so he only played the first half.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

oh alright, i was gonna say....


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Eddie Griffin with 8 blocks???

http://www.nba.com/games/20051205/MINUTA/boxscore.html


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> Eddie Griffin with 8 blocks???
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20051205/MINUTA/boxscore.html


His career high. Players who are above him in blocks for season are all starters. Here's his blocking stats after the Utah game.

#6 in BPG.
#5 in Blocks.
#2 in BPG per 40 mins.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

griffin is a monster


----------

